
Environmental pollution factors in cardiovascular disease - cryoshon
http://www.nature.com/nrcardio/journal/v12/n11/full/nrcardio.2015.152.html
======
cryoshon
"In 2014, the WHO identified air pollution as the largest single
environmental-health risk. In 2012, 3.7 million deaths in people aged <60
years were attributed to outdoor air pollution, and 80% of these deaths were
the result of cardiovascular or cerebrovascular disease."

Hard to understate that data point. These deaths were not retirees or
generally weakened.

